
Startup.com - reimertz
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Startup.com
======
reimertz
trailer: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pjk-
WmtNs3g](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pjk-WmtNs3g)

full documentary:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibuiUXOTE4M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibuiUXOTE4M)

